# Fulfillment company for custom elastic bands for underwear



## sbonet1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Good afternoon. I need some assistance. I am looking for a company similar to Spreadshirt or Cafe Press where I can upload a design to customize underwear and the site will also host a shop so I can sell my products. The only problem is I have to have my logo printed on the band of the underwear. I would be interested in having it either screen printed or embroidered, or whatever method will allow printing on the band. I am trying to avoid the start-up costs of having to buy a bunch of inventory in the beginning or having to fill every order myself when they come in. The sites I mentioned will manufacture and ship as ordered. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Sam


----------

